# Torn vastus intermedius?



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Nov 8, 2013)

Not a problem for Tim Kennedy. He still fought and won.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Nov 8, 2013)

And it was a siiiick knockout, too.  dood has huge powah.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Nov 8, 2013)

Yeah, it was a pretty gnarly knockout. It's pretty amazing he was able to move around and fight with a messed up leg like that.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Nov 8, 2013)

Yeah, you totally couldn't tell he was hurt at all.  That KO came out of nowhere, too.  dood has legit power.  Did you see the Davis/Carmouche fight?  I was excited for it but the first round was lame.  Davis really picked it up for the last two, though, and made it pretty damned good.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Nov 8, 2013)

No, I missed that fight. Since it is on a fight night card, and those generally don't have the best fights, I usually just make it in to see the main fight, eat some wings, and have a beer.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Nov 8, 2013)

Yeah, it was the co-main, though.  Overall it was pretty good but I wouldn't suggest going out of your way to find it.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Nov 9, 2013)

Yeah, I don't generally get too excited for the fight night cards. They generally aren't that amazing. I know there have been a few that have turned out well. Still, I don't feel like running to the bar and try to the bar I watch the fights at just in case, you know? If a fight is that good, it's usually available online by the next day. That's actually another reason I don't care to pay for FS1.


----------



## Darkness (Nov 9, 2013)

> Tim Kennedy tore his quadriceps muscle prior to his Nov. 6 bout with Rafael Natal



Ouch. I hope his recovery will be both speedy and complete.

Unfortunately, I keep parsing 'Rafael Natal' as 'Rafael Nadal,' which leads my mind to some pretty strange places.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Nov 9, 2013)

Darkness said:


> Ouch. I hope his recovery will be both speedy and complete.
> 
> Unfortunately, I keep parsing 'Rafael Natal' as 'Rafael Nadal,' which leads my mind to some pretty strange places.



Yeah, hopefully he recovers. Still, I'm pretty sure he'll keep fighting even if he is still injured. Maybe the sanctioning body will not allow him to fight. Some of these fighters keep fighting while injured, and some times they get injured even worse.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Nov 11, 2013)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Yeah, I don't generally get too excited for the fight night cards. They generally aren't that amazing. I know there have been a few that have turned out well. Still, I don't feel like running to the bar and try to the bar I watch the fights at just in case, you know? If a fight is that good, it's usually available online by the next day. That's actually another reason I don't care to pay for FS1.




Yeah, I get FS1 as part of something I already had or something so it's not so bad.  I wouldn't pay extra for it.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Nov 11, 2013)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Yeah, I get FS1 as part of something I already had or something so it's not so bad.  I wouldn't pay extra for it.



Yeah, I'd like to watch some of the fights they have on there, but you have to get a whole different line-up of other channels, and it really isn't worth it. 

Did you see UFC Fight Night 32? Belfort KOed Henderson. I think it was something like a minute. I didn't go see the card, but I kind of with I had. Knockouts everywhere. Worst of all, Vitor proved that the U.S. can't even produce the best TRT. Is there anything we do well anymore?


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Nov 11, 2013)

Nah I didn't get to see that one.  They have so many damned fights now it's too hard to keep up.  Half the time I just accidentally end up catching a card.  Kwazy.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Nov 11, 2013)

Yeah, that is true. It feels as if there is a card every week.Hell, this Saturday is UFC 167. We've had two UFC Fight Night cards in the last two weeks. I didn't even realize that UFC FN 32 was coming up until I checked Google News and saw some entry for the live fight blog. I could have gone to see it, but I figured most of the card would be boring (it seems I was wrong), and I only really wanted to see Belfort vs Henderson.

Still, I'm pretty excited about UFC 167. That'll be one that I'll o watch at the bar. I think if Hendrix can't get anything done in the first two rounds (and I don't think he can), GSP is going to drag him into deep water and Hendrix's weak cardio is going to fail him. GSP's cardio, striking, and wrestling are too good. I think Hendrix will tire out, and GSP may have his first finish in a couple of years.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Nov 11, 2013)

That sounds like a pretty decent prediction to me.  GSP is gonna have to survive on his feet for a couple, too, unless he can get him down.  Hendricks has huge powah.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Nov 11, 2013)

Yeah, Hendrix has power, but he does the same thing big country does with his; just tries to throw that big punch and hope it lands. Fortunately for Hendrix, he also has good wrestling, but I don't know if it is good enough to take down GSP. 

I remember reading an article with Sonnen, where Sonnen talks about GSP's wrestling. According to Sonnen, GSP has the best MMA wrestling, but not the best wrestling. Sonnen said that you don't need Olympic gold wrestling, and in fact, you can't use it in MMA because there are only a few moves that you can actually use in MMA that are effective. So while Hendrix has an amazing wrestling background, most of it is pretty useless in an MMA fight.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Nov 11, 2013)

Yup, GSP easily has the best MMA wrestling.  Makes me think he'll take Hendricks down early to tire him out faster.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Nov 11, 2013)

Probably. I'm guessing he will do some ground and pound for most of the fight. He might do some striking late in the fourth and maybe fifth round. Hendrix better have worked some cardio into his training camp. He is going to have a hard time taking GSP down. Hell, Koscheck and Hughes has a terrible time trying to take GSP down. I think Hughes took him down one or twice and GSP for right back up. I don't think Koscheck ever for GSP down, and Kos almost best Hendrix.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Nov 11, 2013)

Kos has some sick wrestling, too.  I think peeps thought he'd give GSP problems because of it, too.  No such luck.  We'll see what kind of cardio Hendricks has.  I'm guessing it won't be good enough.  Then again, GSP may be beginning to come down with some Silva-itis (AKA: age).


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Nov 11, 2013)

I don't think so. GSP is 32 And Hendricks is 30. They are pretty close I'm she. Silva is 38, So yeah, fairly significant difference there. Also, I don't see GSP getting complacent.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Nov 11, 2013)

True, but his knee did recently explode.  I don't think he'll get complacent either and his style is a little more resistant to age.  Just wonder about his body.  5 round fights add up no matter how one sided a lot of 'em are.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Nov 13, 2013)

Yeah, regular wear and tear will eventually catch up with GSP, but I'm being he has to of the line nutritionist(s), trainers, doctors, and whatever else he needs to stay in to shape. Hendricks isn't making GSP money, so there is kite of s change that he will wear out physically at an earlier age. GSP has been making good money for many years. He has been champion for s long time. That means he has been well taken care of. 

I'm being Hendricks' s game plan is to rush GSP and try to take him down, it just keep swimming that big left. Rushing GSP is a difficult thing. GSP has a good handle on distance and has good speed. He is much faster than Hendricks. Hendricks might take GSP down, but if Condit was able to escape and get back up, I don't see GSP having much trouble.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Nov 13, 2013)

True.  It all points to the typical GSP fight: His opponent - if he can punch - has a puncher's chance ... and that's it.  Hendricks can really punch, though.  'Course he won't get much power from his back.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Nov 13, 2013)

Even is Hendricks does get GSP down, he won't be able to do much. Hendricks took Condit down and Condit hit Hendricks a lot more. Hendricks for lucky the judges considered his takedown to be worth more points than all the punches that he took.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Nov 13, 2013)

Yeah, he's gonna have problems with GSP.  I bet he's tentative when the fight starts, too - a lot of guys are.  He'll get buried if he is.  Start strong or don't show up.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Nov 13, 2013)

Hendricks also runs the risk of an adrenaline dump early on. That nervousness that comes with taking on a guy like GSP.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Nov 14, 2013)

True.  Whether he wants to think so or not, GSP is intimidating.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Nov 14, 2013)

Oh, I'm sure he is intimidated by GSP, Hendricks just doesn't want to show it publicly.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Nov 14, 2013)

I don't think he even wants to admit it to himself.  He'll find out once that bell sounds, though, and GSP comes at him.  There's something to be said for being there before and GSP's been there a lot.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Nov 14, 2013)

Yeah, like when Lesnar took on Carwin. Carwin won that first round, but he had a total adrenaline dump and punched himself out in the first round. Lesnar had said before the fight that there is a lot that goes into being a main event fight. There is a lot more pressure than being in an undercard or even main card fight that isn't the main event. Lesnar mentioned that Carwin hadn't been in that situation, and he (Lesnar), had been in that type of situation a lot during his wrastlin days. In a way, Lesnar was right. The stress of being in a main event is huge, and can affect a fighter. The pressure of having to win or just be disregarded as another pretender to the belt just makes it worse. Add in that you have to fight a guy like GSP, who has taken all strikers, BJJ guys, and wrestlers, and made them all look overmatched, and you've got to be a stressed out wreck.

That's a lot of stuff to handle, even before you step into the cage.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Nov 14, 2013)

Yep.  It's gotta be tough as hell to find the right balance.  I mean, you see it's GSP on the other side and part of you has to think that the best plan would be to just go out there and try to have fun with it - you know, let it all out.  Some guys try that stuff and sometimes it works but most of the time it means they have one good round ... if they're lucky.  Ya gotta be between somehow and I can't think Hedricks can find a way to get there.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Nov 14, 2013)

Yup, pretty much. What makes it worse for Hendricks is that GSP is also training with Rick Story, who beat Hendricks. According to Story, the thing to do with Hendricks is make Hendricks back up. Hendricks is good when he moves forward, but he isn't a counter puncher. he can't do much if you make him back up. That's why he just takes people down when they make him back up.

I'm betting GSP will make Hendricks back up and be able to defend the takedown attempts by Hendricks. It's going to be a long night for Johnny.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Nov 14, 2013)

Sounds like it.  GSP makes pretty much everyone back up.  I bet Hendricks thinks his wrestling will be good enough.  I'm not so sure.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm being Hendricks is going to rush in trying to go for the big left, and then he is going to try and take GSP down. GSP week of course not let that happen. Hendricks is going to find himself in his back, and he is going to freak out when he realizes he doesn't know what to do.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Nov 18, 2013)

Sooo ... looks like we were both wrong.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Nov 18, 2013)

So... it looks like I was wrong. Hendricks didn't gas. Looks like he worked on his cardio for the GSP fight. Hendricks' s wrestling was also pretty good. He was obviously physically stronger than GSP. He was able to turn GSP when they clinched against the fence. He also did good in the striking department. He was able to get his strikes off first in some of their exchanges, and he took some good shots that didn't look like they hurt him at all. 

Ask in all, he did really well against GSP. He just want able to finish the fight and get the win. There was a moment in the post-fight press conference where Hendricks was talking about conserving his cardio and only hitting GSP with 70% of his power. Hendricks said that it was enough and Dana corrected him and said it obviously wasn't he didn't beat GSP. 

GSP also looked off in this fight. He said his eye for messed up, and he didn't look his normal active self.  He was able to take Hendricks down a few times, but he couldn't keep him down. GSP was able to land more strikes, he just didn't hurt Hendricks as much as Hendricks hurt him. It also sucks for GSP that he tends to cut easily, unlike Silva who has amazing skin and doesn't cut or bruise. 

GSP for the win by split decision, but their are a lot of people that think Hendricks actually win that fight. Maybe I'd Hendricks had finished GSP when he had him get, he would be the new champion. I'm going with "if he could have, he would have, but he couldn't, so he didn't."


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Nov 18, 2013)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Sooo ... looks like we were both wrong.




Yeah, totally. I have to give it to Hendricks. He could have won that fight, he just didn't finish it, and he ended up with another kids in his record. He lacks that just instinct that guys like Belfort have. One they smell blood, they pounce and throw everything. Hendricks hurt GSP and instead of going in and finishing him, Hendricks wrestled GSP, giving GSP time to recover. 

Ask in all, it was a bad night for the Quebecois fighters. Rory McDonald looked like a robot that wasn't programmed to fight, but instead programmed to stand in the middle of the octagon and get hit. That kid has some crazy power, and has outstanding skills, but he didn't do anything. In the other hand, Robbie Lawler looked good.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Nov 18, 2013)

I can't believe Lawlor won.  Honest - I thought his career was over like 10 years ago now.  Good for him.  And GSP looked like he got ran over.  Like his face was run over by a tank.  He got the crap kicked out of him.  Let's see if he'll rematch Hendricks or just quit.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Nov 18, 2013)

Yeah, I'm curious what the deal is with him taking a break "for a little bit." In the past-fight press conference he said he was dealing with some personal issues, and he was not able to sleep. I'm guessing that may have affected his ability to train and fight. He just didn't look like himself from the start 

If he does come back, I hope he is able to get himself straightened out and fight like he usually does. I imagine if he did, he would be able to beat Hendricks decisively. Still, Hendricks did great in that fight. I'd like to see him fight Woodly and see who knocks who out first. Woodly showed some crazy power. That knockout of Koscheck is highlight reel worthy.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Nov 18, 2013)

The only question mark on Hendricks was cardio and he emphatically answered that, IMO.  Wrestling could be a question, though, if GSP was really out of it.  Did you see that Dana said he talked to GSP about it and basically said GSP is a baby?  He wasn't mean like that but he said GSP was making a huge deal out of nothing.  We'll see if he quits.  That's two fights now where he's said that right after.  If he did I'd miss the hell out of those drink commercials he does: 'Buy it.  Wit your money.'  Classic!


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Nov 18, 2013)

I signed Hendricks was going to do so well with his striking. GSP has a reach advantage. He is also really good with his jabs. Hendricks did a lot better than I thought. He for his jabs off before GSPa good number of times. He also went after GSP's legs while in the clinch. He moved it up really well, he just didn't finish it. After the fight he said that Next time it wasn't going the distance, but I don't know. If he could have finished it, he would have. He didn't, for whatever reason 

Maybe the UFC will have a welter weight tournament to crown a champ at 170. Hendricks will be in it for sure. Let's see how he does there. 

I still think that GSP is the better fighter of the two. He just want ask there, and Hendricks was the better fighter that night.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Nov 18, 2013)

Yeah, it's hard to believe Hendricks could have finished it if he just turned it on or whatever.  If he would have went 90 or 100 and GSP didn't go down then what?  He couldn't finish a dood he beat up badly and who wasn't on his game.  That's all we know.  Now he could come out and KO him in 1 or something but that remains to be seen.

A 170 tourney would be awesome.  It could mean up to two Diaz brothers get their asses kicked again!  And ... I wanna see Kampmann miracle it out.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Nov 18, 2013)

Yeah, Hendricks does have the ability to knock people out quick. Maybe he could knockout GSP in one round. Maybe he can't. I mean, hee has the opportunity, and he didn't do it. I find it hard to believe that a second fight between the two would be the same as the first. Matt Serra knocked GSP silly. He saw he had him hurt and he pounced. Hendricks hurt GSP and couldn't finish him. When Serra beat GSP, GSP came back even striker and just dominated. I'm being that if there is a rematch, GSP will be far more motivated, and far more aggressive. 

And yeah, any tournament for the 170 better has to include at least one of the sites brothers. Not because they deserve it, but because Dana knows people will pay to watch them get wrecked.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Nov 19, 2013)

Well that's interesting.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Nov 19, 2013)

That'll mess with anyone's head. If true, it's understandable why GSP was duo off for that fight.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Nov 19, 2013)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Yeah, Hendricks does have the ability to knock people out quick. Maybe he could knockout GSP in one round. Maybe he can't. I mean, hee has the opportunity, and he didn't do it. I find it hard to believe that a second fight between the two would be the same as the first. Matt Serra knocked GSP silly. He saw he had him hurt and he pounced. Hendricks hurt GSP and couldn't finish him. When Serra beat GSP, GSP came back even striker and just dominated. I'm being that if there is a rematch, GSP will be far more motivated, and far more aggressive.
> 
> And yeah, any tournament for the 170 better has to include at least one of the sites brothers. Not because they deserve it, but because Dana knows people will pay to watch them get wrecked.




Yep, it was a mistake not to try to finish.  Now he'll (maybe) have to deal with a much more motivated and prepared GSP.



Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Well that's interesting.




Doesn't look like a tap to me.  He was only in the choke for like a second.



Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> That'll mess with anyone's head. If true, it's understandable why GSP was duo off for that fight.




Did you see the update?  His dad is ok according to his sister.  The other thing sucks, though.  I can't understand why a dood as rich as him didn't get a vasectomy.  That's friggin' step one, homie.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Nov 19, 2013)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Yep, it was a mistake not to try to finish.  Now he'll (maybe) have to deal with a much more motivated and prepared GSP.



More than likely. To mr, GSP just didn't seem like he was on his game that night. He just seemed off. You also have to consider that the last time GSP lost, he came back much stronger, much faster, much more aggressive. Matt Serra knocked him out, and GSP just came back with a vengeance. Now I'm not saying that Matt Serra is as good as Hendricks, although Matt Serra at least had the ability to finish GSP, but a motivated GSP is a scary dude.


> Doesn't look like a tap to me.  He was only in the choke for like a second.



It only takes a second for a properly applied choke to have an effect and scare the hell out of a person. That being said, it probably wasn't a ta, but it also isn't Hendricks pushing off of GSP's legs as some have suggested. That would be the weirdest looking push-off, wouldn't you say?


> Did you see the update?  His dad is ok according to his sister.  The other thing sucks, though.  I can't understand why a dood as rich as him didn't get a vasectomy.  That's friggin' step one, homie.



I just saw it now. It wasn't there when I posted the link. Fortunately his dad is good. Unfortunately, if it's true, getting a girly pregnant like that is pretty scary... especially with all the money he has, and I'm sure she'll want some of it. That was probably enough to mess with him mentally, and screw with his training camp.

I'm guessing he eventually wants to spawn some future MMA champion, so he hasn't had a vasectomy. Still, he should have wrapped it up, at a minimum. Maybe he should have just invited her to his training camp and used her as a sparring partner. He could have negated this whole mess if he had.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Nov 19, 2013)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> More than likely. To mr, GSP just didn't seem like he was on his game that night. He just seemed off. You also have to consider that the last time GSP lost, he came back much stronger, much faster, much more aggressive. Matt Serra knocked him out, and GSP just came back with a vengeance. Now I'm not saying that Matt Serra is as good as Hendricks, although Matt Serra at least had the ability to finish GSP, but a motivated GSP is a scary dude.




Heh, yeah Hendricks are Serra are on completely different levels.    GSP was also a lot worse back then - which is bad news for Hendricks if he shows up and shows up motivated.



> It only takes a second for a properly applied choke to have an effect and scare the hell out of a person. That being said, it probably wasn't a ta, but it also isn't Hendricks pushing off of GSP's legs as some have suggested. That would be the weirdest looking push-off, wouldn't you say?




Meh, Hendricks literally gets choked like that every day.  I don't think he'd insta tap to a choke like that applied in that position.  That said, it wasn't a push off either and the gif makes it hard to see what happened.



> I just saw it now. It wasn't there when I posted the link. Fortunately his dad is good. Unfortunately, if it's true, getting a girly pregnant like that is pretty scary... especially with all the money he has, and I'm sure she'll want some of it. That was probably enough to mess with him mentally, and screw with his training camp.




I hope he comes back soon and takes the rematch.  It was a dumb move on his part and I can understand why it'd be on his mind, though.  Man, you're GSP!  Pull out!  You've got the reflexes!  



> I'm guessing he eventually wants to spawn some future MMA champion, so he hasn't had a vasectomy. Still, he should have wrapped it up, at a minimum. Maybe he should have just invited her to his training camp and used her as a sparring partner. He could have negated this whole mess if he had.




Meh, you can have it reversed, too.  Maybe the thought of how much money he's gonna have to give to this broad he very obviously doesn't think too much of will motivate him to fight soon and more often.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Nov 19, 2013)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Heh, yeah Hendricks are Serra are on completely different levels.    GSP was also a lot worse back then - which is bad news for Hendricks if he shows up and shows up motivated.



Yeah, a motivated and angry GSP is a dangerous opponent. Hendricks was able to keep pace with GSP this fight, but GSP wasn't really his normally active self. Maybe it was that Hendricks neutralized GSP's wrestling, or maybe it was all the personal stuff that affected GSP's training. GSP was able to take Hendricks down at the start of the fight easily. If he returns motivated, I think we'll see a different GSP in there against Hendricks, pushing Hendricks and really testing his cardio.


> Meh, Hendricks literally gets choked like that every day.  I don't think he'd insta tap to a choke like that applied in that position.  That said, it wasn't a push off either and the gif makes it hard to see what happened.



Hendricks is into erotic asphyxiation? 
Yeah, it wasn't a push, and it doesn't seem to have the urgency you'd expect in a tap out.  


> I hope he comes back soon and takes the rematch.  It was a dumb move on his part and I can understand why it'd be on his mind, though.  Man, you're GSP!  Pull out!  You've got the reflexes!



Yeah, but he said he would just be out a year. That really isn't that long. I think people are making a bigger deal out of it than they need to. He was out a year and a half last time due to injury. A year off is not that big of a deal. In fact, this is actually the type of situation that an interim belt was made for. Dana just messed it all up by throwing out interim belts every time some champion stubbed their toe. It became pointless. Set up a WW tournament for the interim belt. Give GSP a year off to get himself together. If he comes back in a year, have a unification fight. If he doesn't come back, the interim champion be causes the true champion by default. 
if anyone complains about that, have Woodly punch them in the face! 
Dude, that guy looks scary. He isn't always consistent, but the guy is built like a freaking comic book superhero. He looks huge for 170. If that guy gets his stuff together, he is going to be one scary dude at 170.







> Meh, you can have it reversed, too.  Maybe the thought of how much money he's gonna have to give to this broad he very obviously doesn't think too much of will motivate him to fight soon and more often.



Maybe, but the more money he makes, the more he has to pay her, right? I saw some article that says he makes about $12,000,000 opera year. I'm sure he has enough stashed away to live comfortably for the rest of his life if he chooses to retire permanently.

So I've been looking over some of these MMA blogs and a lot of people are complaining that Hendricks was robbed of the title by a bad decision. Even Hendricks is complaining about it, which is pretty funny considering that Hendricks has benefitted from bad decisions, like the fight against Koscheck, and the fight against Condit.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Nov 21, 2013)

Well from what I understand he did get robbed and the ol' look test sure makes it seem likely.  GSP's face looked worse than Fitch's after GSP smashed him.

Yeah, a year out is fine.  He may be suspended six months anyway so it really wouldn't matter.  If Dana really deels Hendricks got jobbed let him fight #2 for the interim or set up a tourney.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Nov 21, 2013)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Well from what I understand he did get robbed and the ol' look test sure makes it seem likely.  GSP's face looked worse than Fitch's after GSP smashed him.



 GSP marks up easily. Even in the fight with Diaz, where Diaz didn't hit him much, GSP looked battered. Also, it wasn't as much of a diet as people like to cry about. All three judges gave rounds 2 and 4 to Hendricks. GSP got the nod for rounds 3 and 5. Rounds 1 I'd the rounds that two judges gave to GSP. That was a pretty close rounds. Hendricks took GSP down at the end of that rounds but he didn't do anything. Hendricks also coasted in round 5. If Hendricks had tried to finish seeing in the fifth round, he would have won three of the five rounds, and he would be the new champion. If Hendricks had finished GSP in the second round when GSP was hurt, Hendricks would be the champ. 
Hendricks didn't get robbed. He got lazy. He shouldn't blame the judges. He should blame himself for not being able to win. 


> Yeah, a year out is fine.  He may be suspended six months anyway so it really wouldn't matter.  If Dana really deels Hendricks got jobbed let him fight #2 for the interim or set up a tourney.



actually, as bad as GSP looked after fight, It seems it was Hendricks who took the more significant damage. 


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2013/11/...pensions-and-injuries-johny-hendricks-out-six


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Nov 22, 2013)

Well that's certainly interesting.  GSP wasn't hurt too bad at all.  Standard suspension, really.  Hmm.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Nov 22, 2013)

GSP marks up really easily. He gets hit a few times and you'd think he had his face beaten with a bat. But yeah, it seems Hendricks was the one that came out worse. 

I also read an article that says that GSP told fans that it wasn't that he got some girl preggers. One of his former managers said that the only thing he knows of that could be causing GSP problems is that he is being sued by another former manager, and is he loses the case, GSP could end up paying millions. That'll definitely mess with your head.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Nov 26, 2013)

The excuses... they just won't stop.


----------

